# Dnp blood effectss



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I short I am going to get a full blood count etc soon.

Want to start a blast of DNP an wondered if that will send bloods crazy? Dont think Its great stuff but you never know,.

Can anyone advise?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Why not start after the blood count incase it does. You don't want false readings on your count?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Well I didnt realise my blood form expired after 5 days so missed out. Decided against DNP for now anyway. Will save it till I have lost a bit naturally and the weather drops a bit.

Will give me time to have my bloods done in the interim!


----------

